# Matrox G400 Dual Screen with Xorg 7.1??? [solved]

## Swisside

Hello there

I was trying to get my Computer running with my old Matrox G400 in Dual Screen mode. My problem is that I don't know how to get the binary driver to work under Xorg 7.1, because there are no howtos dealing with Xorg 7.1 and it seemed to have changed again (at least the HAL thing seems to have been renamed). I would greatly appreciate it, if someone could tell me how to do it, because this seems to be the only error in my Xorg.0.log.

Thanks in advance...

Swisside

Here is my Xorg.conf:

```

Section "ServerLayout"

 # These bits as per your current settings

 Identifier      "Default Layout"

 InputDevice     "Keyboard1"

 InputDevice     "Mouse0"

 # Replace 'Screen "Screen 0"' with this

 Screen "Screen0" LeftOf "Screen1"

 Screen "Screen1"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   RgbPath      "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "freetype"

   Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "kbd"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "LeftAlt"     "Meta"

    Option "RightAlt"    "Meta"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "de_CH"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier   "Mouse0"

    Driver   "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "IMPS/2"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5"

    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   #DisplaySize     360   270   # mm

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "HTC"

   ModelName    "CM752"

 ### Comment all HorizSync and VertSync values to use DDC:

   HorizSync    31.0 - 101.0

   VertRefresh  50.0 - 160.0

   Option       "DPMS"

   # 1280x1024, 85.0Hz; hfreq=91.15, vfreq=85.02

   ModeLine "1280x1024"   157.50 1280 1344 1504 1728 1024 1025 1028 1072 +hsync +vsync

   # 1280x1024, 75.0Hz; hfreq=79.98, vfreq=75.03

   #ModeLine "1280x1024"   135.00 1280 1296 1440 1688 1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync

   # 1024x768, 85.0Hz; hfreq=68.68, vfreq=85.00

   #ModeLine "1024x768"    94.50 1024 1072 1168 1376  768  769  772  808 +hsync +vsync

   # 1024x768, 75.0Hz; hfreq=60.02, vfreq=75.03

   #ModeLine "1024x768"    78.75 1024 1040 1136 1312  768  769  772  800 +hsync +vsync

   # 1024x768, 70.0Hz; hfreq=56.48, vfreq=70.07

   #ModeLine "1024x768"    75.00 1024 1048 1184 1328  768  771  777  806 -hsync -vsync

   # 800x600, 85.0Hz; hfreq=53.67, vfreq=85.06

   #ModeLine "800x600"    56.25  800  832  896 1048  600  601  604  631 +hsync +vsync

   # 800x600, 75.0Hz; hfreq=46.88, vfreq=75.00

   #ModeLine "800x600"    49.50  800  816  896 1056  600  601  604  625 +hsync +vsync

   # 800x600, 72.0Hz; hfreq=48.08, vfreq=72.19

   #ModeLine "800x600"    50.00  800  856  976 1040  600  637  643  666 +hsync +vsync

   # 800x600, 60.0Hz; hfreq=37.88, vfreq=60.32

   #ModeLine "800x600"    40.00  800  840  968 1056  600  601  605  628 +hsync +vsync

   # 800x600, 56.0Hz; hfreq=35.16, vfreq=56.25

   #ModeLine "800x600"    36.00  800  824  896 1024  600  601  603  625 +hsync +vsync

   # 640x480, 75.0Hz; hfreq=37.50, vfreq=75.00

   #ModeLine "640x480"    31.50  640  656  720  840  480  481  484  500 -hsync -vsync

   # 640x480, 72.0Hz; hfreq=37.86, vfreq=72.81

   #ModeLine "640x480"    31.50  640  656  696  816  480  481  484  504 -hsync -vsync

   # 640x480, 60.0Hz; hfreq=31.47, vfreq=59.94

   #ModeLine "640x480"    25.17  640  648  744  784  480  482  484  509 -hsync -vsync

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   #DisplaySize     360   270   # mm

   Identifier   "Monitor1"

   VendorName   "HTC"

   ModelName    "CM752"

 ### Comment all HorizSync and VertSync values to use DDC:

   HorizSync    31.0 - 101.0

   VertRefresh  50.0 - 160.0

   Option       "DPMS"

   # 1280x1024, 85.0Hz; hfreq=91.15, vfreq=85.02

   ModeLine "1280x1024"   157.50 1280 1344 1504 1728 1024 1025 1028 1072 +hsync +vsync

   # 1280x1024, 75.0Hz; hfreq=79.98, vfreq=75.03

   #ModeLine "1280x1024"   135.00 1280 1296 1440 1688 1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync

   # 1024x768, 85.0Hz; hfreq=68.68, vfreq=85.00

   #ModeLine "1024x768"    94.50 1024 1072 1168 1376  768  769  772  808 +hsync +vsync

   # 1024x768, 75.0Hz; hfreq=60.02, vfreq=75.03

   #ModeLine "1024x768"    78.75 1024 1040 1136 1312  768  769  772  800 +hsync +vsync

   # 1024x768, 70.0Hz; hfreq=56.48, vfreq=70.07

   #ModeLine "1024x768"    75.00 1024 1048 1184 1328  768  771  777  806 -hsync -vsync

   # 800x600, 85.0Hz; hfreq=53.67, vfreq=85.06

   #ModeLine "800x600"    56.25  800  832  896 1048  600  601  604  631 +hsync +vsync

   # 800x600, 75.0Hz; hfreq=46.88, vfreq=75.00

   #ModeLine "800x600"    49.50  800  816  896 1056  600  601  604  625 +hsync +vsync

   # 800x600, 72.0Hz; hfreq=48.08, vfreq=72.19

   #ModeLine "800x600"    50.00  800  856  976 1040  600  637  643  666 +hsync +vsync

   # 800x600, 60.0Hz; hfreq=37.88, vfreq=60.32

   #ModeLine "800x600"    40.00  800  840  968 1056  600  601  605  628 +hsync +vsync

   # 800x600, 56.0Hz; hfreq=35.16, vfreq=56.25

   #ModeLine "800x600"    36.00  800  824  896 1024  600  601  603  625 +hsync +vsync

   # 640x480, 75.0Hz; hfreq=37.50, vfreq=75.00

   #ModeLine "640x480"    31.50  640  656  720  840  480  481  484  500 -hsync -vsync

   # 640x480, 72.0Hz; hfreq=37.86, vfreq=72.81

   #ModeLine "640x480"    31.50  640  656  696  816  480  481  484  504 -hsync -vsync

   # 640x480, 60.0Hz; hfreq=31.47, vfreq=59.94

   #ModeLine "640x480"    25.17  640  648  744  784  480  482  484  509 -hsync -vsync

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

 Option "Xinerama" "on"

EndSection

Section "Device"

 Identifier     "Matrox0"

 Option        "MGASDRAM"

 Driver         "mga"

 BusID          "PCI:1:0:0"     #check this with lspci

 Screen 0

EndSection

Section "Device"

 Identifier     "Matrox1"

 Option        "MGASDRAM"

 Driver         "mga"

 BusID          "PCI:1:0:0"     #check this with lspci

 Screen 1

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen0"

    Device      "Matrox0"

    Monitor     "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480" "1600x1200"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen1"

    Device      "Matrox1"

    Monitor     "Monitor1"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480" "1600x1200"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

```

and my Xorg.0.log

```

X Window System Version 7.1.1

Release Date: 12 May 2006

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.1.1

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.19-gentoo-r4 i686 

Current Operating System: Linux william 2.6.19-gentoo-r4 #3 SMP Tue Jan 16 16:44:52 CET 2007 i686

Build Date: 16 January 2007

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri Jan 19 18:19:11 2007

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Default Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Matrox0"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen1" (1)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor1"

(**) |   |-->Device "Matrox1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(==) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(==) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(WW) The core pointer device wasn't specified explicitly in the layout.

   Using the first mouse device.

(WW) The core keyboard device wasn't specified explicitly in the layout.

   Using the first keyboard device.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/CID/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/".

   Entry deleted from font path.

   (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/").

(**) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(**) Option "Xinerama" "on"

(**) Xinerama: enabled

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3

   X.Org Video Driver: 1.0

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.6

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.3

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libbitmap.so

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(++) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 1106,3189 card 1043,807f rev 80 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 1106,b198 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:09:0: chip 10b7,1700 card 1043,80eb rev 12 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0f:0: chip 1106,3149 card 1043,80ed rev 80 class 01,04,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:0f:1: chip 1106,0571 card 1043,80ed rev 06 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:10:0: chip 1106,3038 card 1043,80ed rev 81 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:10:1: chip 1106,3038 card 1043,80ed rev 81 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:10:2: chip 1106,3038 card 1043,80ed rev 81 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:10:3: chip 1106,3038 card 1043,80ed rev 81 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:10:4: chip 1106,3104 card 1043,80ed rev 86 class 0c,03,20 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:11:0: chip 1106,3227 card 1043,80ed rev 00 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:11:5: chip 1106,3059 card 1043,80b0 rev 60 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:11:6: chip 1106,3068 card 0000,0000 rev 80 class 07,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 102b,0525 card 102b,2179 rev 04 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xf4800000 - 0xf5efffff (0x1700000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xf5f00000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x2100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:17:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) Matrox Graphics, Inc. G400/G450 rev 4, Mem @ 0xf6000000/25, 0xf5000000/14, 0xf4800000/23, BIOS @ 0xf5ff0000/16

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xf8000000 from 0xfbffffff to 0xf7ffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xf3800000 - 0xf38000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xf4000000 - 0xf4003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xf8000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [3] -1   0   0xf5ff0000 - 0xf5ffffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [4] -1   0   0xf4800000 - 0xf4ffffff (0x800000) MX[B](B)

   [5] -1   0   0xf5000000 - 0xf5003fff (0x4000) MX[B](B)

   [6] -1   0   0xf6000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x0000901f (0x20) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x00009400 - 0x0000941f (0x20) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x00009800 - 0x0000981f (0x20) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000a400 - 0x0000a40f (0x10) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000a800 - 0x0000a8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b403 (0x4) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d003 (0x4) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Inactive PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000e500 - 0x0000e5ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xf3800000 - 0xf38000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xf4000000 - 0xf4003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xf8000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [3] -1   0   0xf5ff0000 - 0xf5ffffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [4] -1   0   0xf4800000 - 0xf4ffffff (0x800000) MX[B](B)

   [5] -1   0   0xf5000000 - 0xf5003fff (0x4000) MX[B](B)

   [6] -1   0   0xf6000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x0000901f (0x20) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x00009400 - 0x0000941f (0x20) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x00009800 - 0x0000981f (0x20) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000a400 - 0x0000a40f (0x10) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000a800 - 0x0000a8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b403 (0x4) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d003 (0x4) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Inactive PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000e500 - 0x0000e5ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xf3800000 - 0xf38000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xf4000000 - 0xf4003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xf8000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [7] -1   0   0xf5ff0000 - 0xf5ffffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xf4800000 - 0xf4ffffff (0x800000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xf5000000 - 0xf5003fff (0x4000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xf6000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x0000901f (0x20) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00009400 - 0x0000941f (0x20) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00009800 - 0x0000981f (0x20) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000a400 - 0x0000a40f (0x10) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000a800 - 0x0000a8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b403 (0x4) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d003 (0x4) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000e500 - 0x0000e5ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "xtrap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libxtrap.so

(II) Module xtrap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DEC-XTRAP

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/linux/libdrm.so

(II) Module drm: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(==) AIGLX enabled

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libtype1.so

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) LoadModule: "mga"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/mga_drv.so

(II) Module mga: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.4.1

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.1.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.1.1

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.6

(II) MGA: driver for Matrox chipsets: mga2064w, mga1064sg, mga2164w,

   mga2164w AGP, mgag100, mgag100 PCI, mgag200, mgag200 PCI,

   mgag200 SE A PCI, mgag200 SE B PCI, mgag400, mgag550

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Chipset mgag400 found

(--) Chipset mgag400 found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xf3800000 - 0xf38000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xf4000000 - 0xf4003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xf8000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [7] -1   0   0xf5ff0000 - 0xf5ffffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xf4800000 - 0xf4ffffff (0x800000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xf5000000 - 0xf5003fff (0x4000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xf6000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x0000901f (0x20) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00009400 - 0x0000941f (0x20) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00009800 - 0x0000981f (0x20) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000a400 - 0x0000a40f (0x10) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000a800 - 0x0000a8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b403 (0x4) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d003 (0x4) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000e500 - 0x0000e5ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xf3800000 - 0xf38000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xf4000000 - 0xf4003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xf8000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [7] -1   0   0xf5ff0000 - 0xf5ffffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xf4800000 - 0xf4ffffff (0x800000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xf5000000 - 0xf5003fff (0x4000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xf6000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [12] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [13] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x0000901f (0x20) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00009400 - 0x0000941f (0x20) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00009800 - 0x0000981f (0x20) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000a400 - 0x0000a40f (0x10) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000a800 - 0x0000a8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b403 (0x4) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d003 (0x4) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000e500 - 0x0000e5ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [30] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [31] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Setting vga for screen 1.

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libvgahw.so

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(--) MGA(0): Chipset: "mgag400" (G400)

(**) MGA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) MGA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) MGA(0): Using AGP 1x mode

(--) MGA(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xF6000000

(--) MGA(0): MMIO registers at 0xF5000000

(--) MGA(0): Pseudo-DMA transfer window at 0xF4800000

(--) MGA(0): BIOS at 0xF5FF0000

(II) Attempted to read BIOS 64KB from /sys/bus/pci/devices/0000:01:00.0/rom: got 32KB

(--) MGA(0): Video BIOS info block at offset 0x07A80

(==) MGA(0): Write-combining range (0xf6000000,0x2000000)

(--) MGA(0): VideoRAM: 32768 kByte

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libddc.so

(II) Module ddc: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libi2c.so

(II) Module i2c: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.2.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(==) MGA(0): Write-combining range (0xf6000000,0x2000000)

(II) MGA(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000

(II) MGA(0): I2C bus "DDC P1" initialized.

(II) MGA(0): I2C device "DDC P1:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) MGA(0): I2C device "DDC P1:ddc2" removed.

(II) MGA(0): I2C Monitor info: 0x81ddd58

(II) MGA(0): Manufacturer: HTC  Model: ac15  Serial#: 16843009

(II) MGA(0): Year: 1998  Week: 0

(II) MGA(0): EDID Version: 1.1

(II) MGA(0): Analog Display Input,  Input Voltage Level: 0.700/0.300 V

(II) MGA(0): Sync:  Separate  Composite  SyncOnGreen

(II) MGA(0): Max H-Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 36  vert.: 27

(II) MGA(0): Gamma: 2.30

(II) MGA(0): DPMS capabilities: StandBy Suspend Off; RGB/Color Display

(II) MGA(0): redX: 0.625 redY: 0.340   greenX: 0.285 greenY: 0.605

(II) MGA(0): blueX: 0.150 blueY: 0.065   whiteX: 0.283 whiteY: 0.298

(II) MGA(0): Supported VESA Video Modes:

(II) MGA(0): 720x400@70Hz

(II) MGA(0): 720x400@88Hz

(II) MGA(0): 640x480@60Hz

(II) MGA(0): 640x480@67Hz

(II) MGA(0): 640x480@72Hz

(II) MGA(0): 640x480@75Hz

(II) MGA(0): 800x600@56Hz

(II) MGA(0): 800x600@60Hz

(II) MGA(0): 800x600@72Hz

(II) MGA(0): 800x600@75Hz

(II) MGA(0): 832x624@75Hz

(II) MGA(0): 1024x768@60Hz

(II) MGA(0): 1024x768@70Hz

(II) MGA(0): 1024x768@75Hz

(II) MGA(0): 1280x1024@75Hz

(II) MGA(0): 1152x870@75Hz

(II) MGA(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) MGA(0): Supported Future Video Modes:

(II) MGA(0): #0: hsize: 1600  vsize 1200  refresh: 75  vid: 20393

(II) MGA(0): #1: hsize: 1600  vsize 1200  refresh: 70  vid: 19113

(II) MGA(0): #2: hsize: 1600  vsize 1200  refresh: 60  vid: 16553

(II) MGA(0): #3: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 85  vid: 39297

(II) MGA(0): #4: hsize: 1024  vsize 768  refresh: 85  vid: 22881

(II) MGA(0): #5: hsize: 800  vsize 600  refresh: 85  vid: 22853

(II) MGA(0): #6: hsize: 1600  vsize 1280  refresh: 75  vid: 36777

(II) MGA(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) MGA(0): clock: 202.5 MHz   Image Size:  360 x 270 mm

(II) MGA(0): h_active: 1600  h_sync: 1664  h_sync_end 1856 h_blank_end 2160 h_border: 0

(II) MGA(0): v_active: 1200  v_sync: 1201  v_sync_end 1204 v_blanking: 1250 v_border: 0

(II) MGA(0): Ranges: V min: 50  V max: 160 Hz, H min: 31  H max: 101 kHz,

(II) MGA(0): Monitor name: CM752

(II) MGA(0): Serial No: 

(II) MGA(0): end of I2C Monitor info

(==) MGA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(==) MGA(0): Min pixel clock is 12 MHz

(--) MGA(0): Max pixel clock is 300 MHz

(II) MGA(0): Monitor0: Using hsync range of 31.00-101.00 kHz

(II) MGA(0): Monitor0: Using vrefresh range of 50.00-160.00 Hz

(II) MGA(0): Clock range:  12.00 to 300.00 MHz

(WW) (640x350,Monitor0) mode clock 31.5MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (320x175,Monitor0) mode clock 15.75MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (640x400,Monitor0) mode clock 31.5MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (320x200,Monitor0) mode clock 15.75MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (720x400,Monitor0) mode clock 35.5MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (360x200,Monitor0) mode clock 17.75MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (640x480,Monitor0) mode clock 25.2MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (320x240,Monitor0) mode clock 12.6MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (640x480,Monitor0) mode clock 31.5MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (320x240,Monitor0) mode clock 15.75MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (640x480,Monitor0) mode clock 31.5MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (320x240,Monitor0) mode clock 15.75MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (640x480,Monitor0) mode clock 36MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (320x240,Monitor0) mode clock 18MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (800x600,Monitor0) mode clock 36MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (400x300,Monitor0) mode clock 18MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (800x600,Monitor0) mode clock 40MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (400x300,Monitor0) mode clock 20MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (800x600,Monitor0) mode clock 50MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (400x300,Monitor0) mode clock 25MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (800x600,Monitor0) mode clock 49.5MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (400x300,Monitor0) mode clock 24.75MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (800x600,Monitor0) mode clock 56.3MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (400x300,Monitor0) mode clock 28.15MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (1024x768,Monitor0) mode clock 44.9MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (512x384,Monitor0) mode clock 22.45MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (1024x768,Monitor0) mode clock 65MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (512x384,Monitor0) mode clock 32.5MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (1024x768,Monitor0) mode clock 75MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (512x384,Monitor0) mode clock 37.5MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (1024x768,Monitor0) mode clock 78.8MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (512x384,Monitor0) mode clock 39.4MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (1024x768,Monitor0) mode clock 94.5MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (512x384,Monitor0) mode clock 47.25MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (1152x864,Monitor0) mode clock 108MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (576x432,Monitor0) mode clock 54MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (1280x960,Monitor0) mode clock 108MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (640x480,Monitor0) mode clock 54MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (1280x960,Monitor0) mode clock 148.5MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (640x480,Monitor0) mode clock 74.25MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (1280x1024,Monitor0) mode clock 108MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (640x512,Monitor0) mode clock 54MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (1280x1024,Monitor0) mode clock 135MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (640x512,Monitor0) mode clock 67.5MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (1280x1024,Monitor0) mode clock 157.5MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (640x512,Monitor0) mode clock 78.75MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (1600x1200,Monitor0) mode clock 162MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (800x600,Monitor0) mode clock 81MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (1600x1200,Monitor0) mode clock 175.5MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (800x600,Monitor0) mode clock 87.75MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (1600x1200,Monitor0) mode clock 189MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (800x600,Monitor0) mode clock 94.5MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (1600x1200,Monitor0) mode clock 202.5MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (800x600,Monitor0) mode clock 101.25MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (1600x1200,Monitor0) mode clock 229.5MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(WW) (800x600,Monitor0) mode clock 114.75MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(WW) (1792x1344,Monitor0) mode clock 204.8MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (896x672,Monitor0) mode clock 102.4MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (1792x1344,Monitor0) mode clock 261MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(WW) (896x672,Monitor0) mode clock 130.5MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (hsync out of range)

(WW) (1856x1392,Monitor0) mode clock 218.3MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (928x696,Monitor0) mode clock 109.15MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (1856x1392,Monitor0) mode clock 288MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(WW) (928x696,Monitor0) mode clock 144MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

(WW) (1920x1440,Monitor0) mode clock 234MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (960x720,Monitor0) mode clock 117MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (1920x1440,Monitor0) mode clock 297MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(WW) (960x720,Monitor0) mode clock 148.5MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(WW) (832x624,Monitor0) mode clock 57.284MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (416x312,Monitor0) mode clock 28.642MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (1152x768,Monitor0) mode clock 64.995MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (576x384,Monitor0) mode clock 32.497MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (1400x1050,Monitor0) mode clock 122MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (700x525,Monitor0) mode clock 61MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (1400x1050,Monitor0) mode clock 155.8MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (700x525,Monitor0) mode clock 77.9MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (1600x1024,Monitor0) mode clock 106.91MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (800x512,Monitor0) mode clock 53.455MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(WW) (960x720,Monitor0) mode clock 170.675MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(WW) (2048x1536,Monitor0) mode clock 266.95MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (1024x768,Monitor0) mode clock 133.475MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(WW) (1024x768,Monitor0) mode clock 170.24MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(WW) (1024x768,Monitor0) mode clock 194.02MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(--) MGA(0): Virtual size is 1600x1200 (pitch 1600)

(**) MGA(0): *Default mode "1280x1024": 157.5 MHz, 91.1 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(II) MGA(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  157.50  1280 1344 1504 1728  1024 1025 1028 1072 +hsync +vsync

(**) MGA(0): *Default mode "1024x768": 94.5 MHz, 68.7 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(II) MGA(0): Modeline "1024x768"   94.50  1024 1072 1168 1376  768 769 772 808 +hsync +vsync

(**) MGA(0): *Default mode "800x600": 56.3 MHz, 53.7 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(II) MGA(0): Modeline "800x600"   56.30  800 832 896 1048  600 601 604 631 +hsync +vsync

(**) MGA(0): *Default mode "640x480": 74.2 MHz, 85.9 kHz, 85.1 Hz (D)

(II) MGA(0): Modeline "640x480"   74.25  640 672 752 864  480 480 482 505 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) MGA(0): *Default mode "1600x1200": 202.5 MHz, 93.8 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) MGA(0): Modeline "1600x1200"  202.50  1600 1664 1856 2160  1200 1201 1204 1250 +hsync +vsync

(--) MGA(0): Display dimensions: (360, 270) mm

(--) MGA(0): DPI set to (112, 112)

(II) MGA(0): YDstOrg is set to 0

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.3

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libxaa.so

(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.2.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libramdac.so

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libvgahw.so

(--) MGA(1): Chipset: "mgag400" (G400)

(EE) MGA(1): This card requires the "mga_hal" module for dual-head operation

   It can be found at the Matrox web site <http://www.matrox.com>

(II) UnloadModule: "mga"

(II) UnloadModule: "vgahw"

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] 0   0   0xf4800000 - 0xf4ffffff (0x800000) MX[B]

   [1] 0   0   0xf5000000 - 0xf5003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [2] 0   0   0xf6000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [4] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xf3800000 - 0xf38000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xf4000000 - 0xf4003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xf8000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [10] -1   0   0xf5ff0000 - 0xf5ffffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xf4800000 - 0xf4ffffff (0x800000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xf5000000 - 0xf5003fff (0x4000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xf6000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x0000901f (0x20) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00009400 - 0x0000941f (0x20) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00009800 - 0x0000981f (0x20) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000a400 - 0x0000a40f (0x10) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000a800 - 0x0000a8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b403 (0x4) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d003 (0x4) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000e500 - 0x0000e5ff (0x100) IX[B]

(==) MGA(0): Write-combining range (0xf6000000,0x2000000)

(II) MGA(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000

(--) MGA(0): 16 DWORD fifo

(==) MGA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(II) MGA(0): [drm] bpp: 32 depth: 24

(II) MGA(0): [drm] Sarea 2200+664: 2864

(WW) MGA(0): Direct rendering is not supported when Xinerama is enabled

(EE) MGA(0): [drm] DRIScreenInit failed.  Disabling DRI.

(II) MGA(0): Using 1421 lines for offscreen memory.

(II) MGA(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

   Screen to screen bit blits

   Solid filled rectangles

   Solid filled trapezoids

   8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles

   8x8 mono pattern filled trapezoids

   Indirect CPU to Screen color expansion

   Screen to Screen color expansion

   Solid Lines

   Dashed Lines

   Scanline Image Writes

   Offscreen Pixmaps

   Driver provided FillMono8x8PatternRects replacement

   Setting up tile and stipple cache:

      32 128x128 slots

      9 256x256 slots

      4 512x512 slots

(==) MGA(0): Backing store disabled

(==) MGA(0): Silken mouse enabled

(**) Option "dpms"

(**) MGA(0): DPMS enabled

(II) MGA(0): Using overlay video

(WW) MGA(0): Direct rendering disabled

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(EE) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable

(II) Loading local sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libGLcore.so

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) GLX: Initialized MESA-PROXY GL provider for screen 0

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard1: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbModel: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "de_CH"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbLayout: "de_CH"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard1: CustomKeycodes disabled

(**) Option "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

(**) Mouse0: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Mouse0: Protocol: "IMPS/2"

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Option "Emulate3Buttons"

(**) Mouse0: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

(**) Mouse0: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Mouse0: Buttons: 9

(**) Mouse0: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Mouse0: Protocol: "IMPS/2"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse0: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Option "Emulate3Buttons"

(**) Mouse0: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

(**) Mouse0: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Mouse0: Buttons: 9

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard1: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard1: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbModel: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "de_CH"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbLayout: "de_CH"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard1: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard1" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse0" (type: MOUSE)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse0" (type: MOUSE)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard1" (type: KEYBOARD)

    xkb_keycodes             { include "xfree86+aliases(qwerty)" };

    xkb_types                { include "complete" };

    xkb_compatibility        { include "complete" };

    xkb_symbols              { include "pc(pc105)+de_CH" };

    xkb_geometry             { include "pc(pc105)" };

    xkb_keycodes             { include "xfree86+aliases(qwerty)" };

    xkb_types                { include "complete" };

    xkb_compatibility        { include "complete" };

    xkb_symbols              { include "pc(pc105)+de_CH" };

    xkb_geometry             { include "pc(pc105)" };

(II) Mouse0: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

(II) Mouse0: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

    xkb_keycodes             { include "xfree86+aliases(qwerty)" };

    xkb_types                { include "complete" };

    xkb_compatibility        { include "complete" };

    xkb_symbols              { include "pc(pc104)+ch" };

    xkb_geometry             { include "pc(pc104)" };

```

Last edited by Swisside on Wed Jan 24, 2007 1:00 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## expat_iain

Did you manage to get this fixed? Have the same issue with quad head card.

----------

## Swisside

Yep, see here: http://matrox.tuxx-home.at/viewtopic.php?t=62&start=0

----------

